
Why is “north” at the top of maps? - otoolep
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160614-maps-have-north-at-the-top-but-it-couldve-been-different
======
sheepdestroyer
Here in Japan, street maps, in train stations, subways, are oriented according
to your position looking at them. It means that North is rarely up but all
over the place and I'm always confused for a wile until I remember it.

------
informatimago
The first statement made by this article is wrong: there is a very good reason
why the North pole would come first: it is the direction the Sun is headed to
in our orbit around the galaxy. when you look up North, you are basically
looking forward!

~~~
dalke
Why is the direction of travel more or less interesting than any other
galactic coordinate system, when looking at the Earth from space? I can easily
imagine using the center of the Milky Way as my reference point.

Why do you think the Earth moves like Superman, head-first into the void?
Couldn't it be falling through space, bottom-first?

